# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  مباراة الاردن و اليابان بالوقائع و الصور وهدف المنتخب فيديو (الاردن 1 - اليابان 1 )

## معاذ ملحم

مباراة الاردن و اليابان بالوقائع و الصور وهدف  المنتخب فيديو  (الاردن 1 - اليابان 1 )






المدينة نيوز - خاص وحصري - صور -:

انقذ مدافع منتخب اليابان مايا يوشيدا فريقه من الخسارة امام  الاردن عندما ادرك له التعادل 1-1 في الوقت بدل الضائع من المباراة التي  اقيمت اليوم الاحد على ملعب نادي قطر في الدوحة ضمن منافسات المجموعة  الثانية من كأس اسيا 2011 لكرة القدم. وسجل حسن عبد الفتاح هدف (45)، ومايا  يوشيدا (90+2) هدف اليابان. ويلتقي لاحقا في المجموعة ذاتها السعودية  وسوريا. وكان الاردن في طريقه الى تحقيق اولى  مفاجآت البطولة وتدوين اول فوز عربي، لكن المنتخب الياباني كان له راي اخر  ونجح في الحصول على نقطة واحدة. وكان المنتخب القطري صاحب الضيافة خسر  المباراة الافتتاحية امام اوزبكستان صفر-2، وحذا حذوه المنتخب الكويتي  بسقوطه امام الصين بالنتيجة ذاتها. وللمفارقة، فان الاردن الذي يشارك في  البطولة القارية للمرة الثانية، لم يخسر حتى الان في خمس مباريات خاضها،  ذلك لانه تعادل في اربع مباريات وفاز في واحدة، علما بان خروجه امام  اليابان بالذات في ربع نهائي نسخة عام 2004 في الصين لا تعتبر خسارة رسمية  في سجلات الاتحاد الاسيوي، لانه سقط بركلات الترجيح. وتعتبر النتيجة منطقية ذلك لان المنتخب  الياباني سيطر على مجريات اللعب تماما، لكنه افتقد الى الهداف الذي يجيد  انهاء الهجمات، في حين ان المنتخب الاردني دافع ببسالة عن مرماه الذي تألق  بين خشباته الحارس عامر شفيع واستحق عن جدارة حصوله على جائزة افضل لاعب في  المباراة. ويقينا لو تدخل شفيع اكثر من مرة لانقاذ  مرماه من اهداف محققة لكان المنتخب الاردني مني بهزيمة قاسية. طالت فترة جس النبض بين الفريقين وان كانت  الدقائق الاولى شهدت تسديدة من ريوشي مايدا الى جانب القائم الايسر لمرمى  شفيع (7). ثم طار الاخير لكرة سددها شينجي كاغاوا بطريقة لولبية (22). وبدأ المنتخب الياباني يضغط من خلال  سيطرته على وسط الملعب، وسدد ماكوتو هاسيبي كرة على الطاير من خارج المنطقة  تصدى لها شفيع دون ان يلتقطها فتهيات امام يوشيدا الذي تابعها داخل الشباك  لكن الحكم لم يحتسب الهدف بداعي التسلل (25). فرصة اولى اردنية عندما تبادل عبدالله ديب  الكرة مع حسن عبد الفتاح قبل ان يطلق الاخير كرة بيسراه سيطر عليها الحارس  الياباني ايجي كاواشيما (33). وكاد باسم فتحي يفتتح التسجيل للاردن  عندما تطاول برأسه لكرة من ركل ركنية مرت الى جانب القائم (38). وابدع شفيع في التصدي لانفراد كاغاوا به  عندما ارتمى يمينا لانقاذ مرماه من هدف اكيد (40). وقبل نهاية الشوط الاول بدقيقة واحدة سدد  كيسوكي هوندا كرة طائشة من ركلة حرة مباشرة. ونجح المنتخب الاردني في افتتاح التسجيل  في الدقيقة الاخيرة عندما وصلت الكرة على مشارف المنطقة لحسن عبد الفتاح  فقام بحركة فنية رائعة متخلصا من احد مدافعي اليابان قبل ان يطلق كرة قوية  بيسراه اصطدمدت بقدم مدافع ياباني اخر خادعة الحارس. وكاد المنتخب الاردني يضاعف غلته في مطلع  الشوط الثاني عندما رفع عامر ذيب كرة عرضية داخل المنطقة تطاول لها عدي  الصيفي برأسه مرت الى جانب القائم الايسر لمرمى الياباني (48). ومرة اخرى تدخل شفيع لانقاذ مرماه من هدف  مؤكد عندما ابعد بقبضتي يده كرة سددها بقوة هوندا من ركلة حرة جانبية (55). وفي اخطر فرصة اردنية في الشوط الثاني  راوغ شينجي اوكازاكي مدافع الاردن سليمان السلمان على الجهة اليسرى ومررها  عرضية داخل المنطقة قابلها ماكوتو هاسيبي على الطاير الى جانب القائم  الايسر لمرمى شفيع (63). واهدر اوكازاكي فرصة لا تهدر عندما وصلته  الكرة داخل المنطقة وهو وحيد امام المرمى لكنه سددها برأسه خارج الخشبات  الثلاث (84). وواصل المنتخب الياباني زحفه نحو المرمى  الى ان تمكن من ادراك التعادل عندما طار مايا يوشيدا فوق مدافعي المنتخب  الاردني وزرع الكرة برأسه داخل الشباك. وكاد المنتخب الياباني يخرج فائزا لكن  مهاجميه تميزوا بالرعونة والتسرع في الثواني الاخيرة وسط ارتباك الدفاع  الاردني


 ***** *تفاصيل المباراة


* *المباراة:  اليابان- الاردن 1-1* *الملعب: ملعب  نادي قطر* *الجمهور: 6255  متفرجا* *الحكم: السنغفوري  عبد الملك عبد البشير* *الاهداف:* *الاردن:حسن عبد  الفتاح (45)* *اليابان: مايا  يوشيدا (90+2)* *الانذارات:* *الاردن: حاتم عقل  (42) وحسن عبد الفتاح (53)* *تشكيلة اليابان:  ايجي كاواشيما- ياسويوكي كونو ويوتو ناغاتومو واتسوتو اوشيدا - ياسوهيتو  ايندو ودايسوكي ماتسوي (اوكازاكي، 58) وكيسوكي هوندا (فوجيموتو، 89)  وماكوتو هاسيبي ومايا يوشيدا - ريوشي مايدا (تاداناري لي، 46) وشينجي  كاغاوا.* *تشكيلة  الاردن: عامر شريف- سليمان السلمان وبشار بني ياسين وشادي او هشهش وباسم  فتحي - حاتم عقل (محمد الدميري، 78) وحسن عبد الفتاح وبهاء عبد الرحمن  وعامر ذيب- وعبدالله ذيب (احمد عبد الحليم، 71) وعدي الصيفي.* *تعادل  المنتخب الاردني مع نظيره الياباني 1-1 ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية من  كأس اسيا 2011 اليوم الاحد في الدوحة.* *وسجل حسن  عبد الفتاح هدف (45)، ومايا يوشيدا (90+2) هدف اليابان.* *ويلتقي  لاحقا في المجموعة ذاتها السعودية وسوريا.


* *
*  تابعوا معنا صور المباراة  اولا باول وهي خاصة بالمدينة نيوز بعدسة الزميل سالم خميس :

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]يا سلااااااااام و الله انكم نشيطين يا حلوين اخباركم من الفرن بتنزل على طول 




كانت مباراة حلوة و فعلا المباراة بتكون كتير حلوة لما يكون الجول بأولها تقريبا 

يسلمو معاذ 
[/align]*

----------


## سنفورة

يا خسارة والله لازم الفوز النا بس ........
خيرها بغيرها 
يسلمو معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *[align=center]يا سلااااااااام و الله انكم نشيطين يا حلوين اخباركم من الفرن بتنزل على طول 
>  كيف لكان هدوووول  المنتخب الوطني 
> 
> 
> 
> كانت مباراة حلوة و فعلا المباراة بتكون كتير حلوة لما يكون الجول بأولها تقريبا 
> 
> يسلمو معاذ ...  الله يسلمك يا الوسادة 
> [/align]*


_وهاد أحلى مقطع  للمنتخب الوطني_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> يا خسارة والله لازم الفوز النا بس ........
> خيرها بغيرها 
> يسلمو معاذ


بس انا برأيي انو المنتخب الوطني حقق إنجاز كبير على فريق قوي جداً .... ك فريق اليابان والمعروف بخبرته ... والاردن هي اول دولة عربية بتحقق انجاز و انتصار .

و الى الامام ان شاء الله يا منتخبنا الوطني  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو معاذ 

الخير بالجايات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> يسلمو معاذ 
> 
> الله يسلمك يا محمد ... منور دايماً
> الخير بالجايات ,,,,أكيييييييد و ان شاء الله خير يا قرابه


_ويسلمو على المشاركة_

----------


## معاذ سليمان

المنتخب حقق انجاز كبير وهذه هي الحقيقة والى الامام يا منتخبنا

----------


## دليلة

:Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  قديش عصبت يومها  وقلت ليش ياربي الحظ هيك على اخر تانية 

معلش المهم بيضوها امام السعودية ولو انو فريق عربي بس شو بدي ساوي القلب وماراد


عقبال المباراات الجاية ان شاء الله يارب فايزين النشامى

----------


## totoalharbi

ان شاء الله الفوز بكرا مع سوريا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب بدنا تشجيع يوم الجمعه في مباراه قوية كثير 

بدنا همتكوا يا نشامى

----------

